# Hệ thống Điện > Ống phóng laser & các thiết bị liên quan >  Chuyên mục trao đổi hướng dẫn sử dụng con laser Integra MP

## chetaocnc

như tiêu đề em lập chuyên mục này để anh em cùng trao đổi về cách sử dụng cũng như làm sao tối ưu hết công lực của con này. Tất cả các bác có cao kiến hay kinh nghiệm gì thì chia sẻ cho anh em với nhé! em thì có vài chia sẻ như sau:
1. đầu tiên là các bác muốn sử dụng 100% công suất em nó thì phải cấp nguồn từ 0-3v cho cả chân số 2 và chân số 6 nhé! đó là đường điều khiển công suất cho diode 1 và diode 2

2. trước khi thử các bác phải xem kĩ 2 đầu dây cáp quang có bị dính bụi hay không để tránh tình trạng cháy đầu cáp


con diode dùng trong hệ thống này là con 0135-0390 

datasheet http://www.u-designer.com/my_u-desig...t_page_en.html

----------

emptyhb, tcm, thuhanoi

----------


## Gamo

Gắn gương lật sao cho rẻ nhất hả bác?

----------


## chetaocnc

> Gắn gương lật sao cho rẻ nhất hả bác?


anh em chuẩn bị đăng kí rồi nhập gương lật về chơi anh em cũng đang kiếm đây

----------


## inhainha

Hôm đi nhập đống laser này về, có ghé 1 cái kho khác thấy đủ thứ linh kiện laser, ống kính này nọ ... mà mình chẳng biết mô tê gì nên không hỏi giá. Nếu có dịp sẽ đến đó lần nữa.

----------


## GORLAK

> Hôm đi nhập đống laser này về, có ghé 1 cái kho khác thấy đủ thứ linh kiện laser, ống kính này nọ ... mà mình chẳng biết mô tê gì nên không hỏi giá. Nếu có dịp sẽ đến đó lần nữa.


bác ko rõ cứ chỉ chổ e đi coi dùm cho =))

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> bác ko rõ cứ chỉ chổ e đi coi dùm cho =))


Ở tận xứ sở kim chi chứ ko phải VN đâu anh ơi.

----------


## GORLAK

> Ở tận xứ sở kim chi chứ ko phải VN đâu anh ơi.


ều.... xứ Kim Chi chắc tới già ko biết đi đc ko =))

----------

